

XKCD: Piano - lionheart
http://xkcd.com/532/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I wonder how many people get the punchline. Is the joke on which it's based
_that_ well known?

~~~
Hates_
I have no clue what it's based on and just don't get it :(

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Not everyone "gets" xkcd anyway, but in this case, show people this one and
ask them if they know the joke.

Alternatively, ignore it.

~~~
bockris
I'm the only one in my immediate circle that reads xkcd. Can you point me
towards a reference?

